# Name question with how it relates to training



## mct (May 9, 2012)

We are thinking of naming our new puppy "Comet" when we bring him home in 6 weeks. Our son really likes the name, but we were cautioned that Comet may be confusing to the puppy when training (for example, "Come Comet"). We don't want to confuse the puppy, but the name "Comet" seems to be what our family thinks the dog's name should be. Any thoughts on if "Comet" would be a problem name?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You don't have to use the word, "Come" for a recall. A lot of people use different words for different types of recalls. "Here" is popular. Or "come" in a different language. 

We had a dog named "Kit" which is very close to "sit". He never got confused. We also added a hand gesture to the command, just to clarify. He got so that he would do commands just from the hand gestures.

If you feel that Comet is his name, go for it.


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

In case it helps, here is a picture of our puppy


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he is adorable!!! Your son is cute, too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh ...what a sweet picture. Name him Comet! It will be just fine. Enjoy!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Comet is so cute. We were in a name discussion before we decided on Timmy. One of our choices was Moe and I thought it was too close to "no," which I thought I would be using all the time. Pam is right about about choosing another word for recall, just be consistent with that word, so if you like Comet go for it. We decided on Timmy, the name the breeder had for him, because both my mom and my mother in law's dog growing up was named Timmy, too coincidental not to keep it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww, ADORABLE! Congratulations!!!! If you like the name Comet then use it!!

Just use "here" or something along with a hand signal for come and you'll be just fine!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a friend who had a feisty little Cairn Terrier. She named her "Dammit", just so she could yell, "Come here, Dammit!"ound:


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! Comet it is!!!!!!!!! Phew - what a relief. Think we were all a bit sad at not naming him Comet, and trying to find another name we all could agree on was getting to be quite a challenge. lol


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

YAY!!! :clap2: When does Comet come home?


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

End of June/Early July


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You should take a trip to the library and check out all of the training books for kids and their puppies. When my youngest was waiting for his kitten, we poured over books so he would know what to do and expect. 

I think the hardest thing was that baby animals need their sleep. The books explained that. It helps if you have something to point to when you are yelling at them to let the furbaby sleep.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

"Damit" That was really funny :focus:
I think Comet is an adorable name. We are naming ours Ted but as you see by my pic Ted is much smaller than yours! He also may be ready by the end of June!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

No problem , he'll differentiate. Here's a great site for kids. http://www.doggonesafe.com/


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! Any specific Havanese puppy books you guys recommend? Our last dog was a rescue and she was not a puppy when we got her so this will be our first "puppy". We are currently reading Dr. Ian Dunbars, "BEFORE YOU GET YOUR PUPPY" but will need other resources I am sure...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mct said:


> Thanks! Any specific Havanese puppy books you guys recommend? Our last dog was a rescue and she was not a puppy when we got her so this will be our first "puppy". We are currently reading Dr. Ian Dunbars, "BEFORE YOU GET YOUR PUPPY" but will need other resources I am sure...


good stuff don't forget .... After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Awesome! Downloading now  Thanks Dave!


----------

